# New Brakes.



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

I am about to replace my brakes. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on what type of brake pads I should upgrade to? is it even worth an upgrade?

For those of you who might ask: "what's the point of getting bigger brakes if you drive a golf?"

My best answer is because they're nice to have.

I just want suggestions.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

I replaced pads on my car with Hawk performance Ceramics. They stop well and keep the wheels clean compared to OEM.

If you want bigger brakes all together, get an MKIV GTI/GLI setup.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

What type of driving do you do? Basic commute, track, weekend warrior? 

What do you not like about the brakes now?


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd Just go with a nice set of pads; but what ever makes you happy your the one driving it


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

greyhare said:


> What type of driving do you do? Basic commute, track, weekend warrior?
> 
> What do you not like about the brakes now?


 Well it's not like I don't like my brakes, they just need to be replaced. So I thought that I should go with something better than OEM if I'm already replacing them. 

Also, it's just my DD, except during rush hour, it becomes a road rage machine.


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

DC Jetta Guy said:


> I replaced pads on my car with Hawk performance Ceramics. They stop well and keep the wheels clean compared to OEM.
> 
> If you want bigger brakes all together, get an MKIV GTI/GLI setup.


 Got a price on these pads?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--2.0/Braking/Pads/ 

You should be able to find them for less. 

Based on your statements, I would go with a pad upgrade and call it good. Portland traffic is just not that hard on brakes. (Going out on a limb and assuming PDX.)


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

greyhare said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--2.0/Braking/Pads/
> 
> You should be able to find them for less.
> 
> Based on your statements, I would go with a pad upgrade and call it good. Portland traffic is just not that hard on brakes. (Going out on a limb and assuming PDX.)


 Good guess! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

greyhare said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--2.0/Braking/Pads/
> 
> You should be able to find them for less.
> 
> Based on your statements, I would go with a pad upgrade and call it good. Portland traffic is just not that hard on brakes. (Going out on a limb and assuming PDX.)


 Thanks for the suggestion though, I see a few brake pads that I'm interested in


----------

